# 2018 ECNL National Training Camp Rosters Announced



## GoWest (Jul 13, 2018)

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2018/07/13/ecnl-announces-roster-for-2018-integrated-training-camp-and-ecnl-id2-national-training-camp/


----------



## Surfref (Jul 13, 2018)

Not many SoCal players.


----------



## Pitch pop (Jul 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Not many SoCal players.


Makes sense since the South West Conference doesn’t produce many good players or represent well at the ECNL playoffs or other national events. ......What in the world happened there? Anyone have any insight on the snub?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 14, 2018)

DA


----------



## Pitch pop (Jul 14, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> DA


Doesn’t really explain anything since most of the other regions represented have DA as well. Not to mention the South West Division dominated at ECNL playoffs. You would think they would have had more representation on these rosters.


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Doesn’t really explain anything since most of the other regions represented have DA as well. Not to mention the South West Division dominated at ECNL playoffs. You would think they would have had more representation on these rosters.


PDP wasn’t held in SoCal this year. Typically SoCal has its  own PDP. The girls who were non GDA  selected to attend had to travel to Las Vegas this year to participate. Again it’s a byproduct of GDA.


----------



## Pitch pop (Jul 15, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> PDP wasn’t held in SoCal this year. Typically SoCal has its  own PDP. The girls who were non GDA  selected to attend had to travel to Las Vegas this year to participate. Again it’s a byproduct of GDA.


Yes, I saw the list of invitees for the PDP camp in Vegas. Was the turnout in Vegas poor due to location? The list I saw seemed to have a good number of SoCal girls on it. Seemed like they should have represented better on the id2/national training camp rosters since the Southwest is still the strongest conference in the ECNL. (Based off playoff results)


----------



## shales1002 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Yes, I saw the list of invitees for the PDP camp in Vegas. Was the turnout in Vegas poor due to location? The list I saw seemed to have a good number of SoCal girls on it. Seemed like they should have represented better on the id2/national training camp rosters since the Southwest is still the strongest conference in the ECNL. (Based off playoff results)


Man people complain about league games in Vegas . But to answer your question not having a PDP is SoCal reduced SoCal turnout. The event in Vegas seemed to carry the same numbers as previous years BUT now SoCal is in the mix. Southwest conference certainly has strong teams but this is an individual accolade. Don’t you think?


----------



## Dos Equis (Jul 15, 2018)

Pitch pop said:


> Yes, I saw the list of invitees for the PDP camp in Vegas. Was the turnout in Vegas poor due to location? The list I saw seemed to have a good number of SoCal girls on it. Seemed like they should have represented better on the id2/national training camp rosters since the Southwest is still the strongest conference in the ECNL. (Based off playoff results)


No doubt location and timing hurt the attendance in Vegas. A few other thoughts
1) It appeared a lot of SW girls who were previously in the USYNT pools (and still play ECNL) either did not get invited or did not accept/go to Vegas.
2) Some girls who are already committed did not see this event as necessary or attractive as in the past.
3) The DA stated bias towards picking girls from their league (whether or not that is the case) makes this event/program’s upside/importance less certain. 

Having said all that, there were some absolute ballers in Vegas, particularly in the younger age groups, but perhaps the lack of depth made their relative performance seem less impressive?  Just a guess, but when you look at the attendance list, the most represented SW club at the Vegas event was the local one, and they are not in the top of most brackets.


----------



## Zen (Jul 16, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> No doubt location and timing hurt the attendance in Vegas. A few other thoughts
> 1) It appeared a lot of SW girls who were previously in the USYNT pools (and still play ECNL) either did not get invited or did not accept/go to Vegas.
> 2) Some girls who are already committed did not see this event as necessary or attractive as in the past.
> 3) The DA stated bias towards picking girls from their league (whether or not that is the case) makes this event/program’s upside/importance less certain.
> ...


Agree with all those factors.  For NW region, noone from MVLA 04’s is listed.  Team is ECNL National champs, while there are girls invited from teams that placed towards the bottom of the standings.  It did raise an eyebrow along with regional YNT selections.   It is what it is.  Hopefully players not invited but perhaps should’ve been are not discouraged and keep grinding towards their goals.


----------



## GoWest (Jul 16, 2018)

shales1002 said:


> Southwest conference certainly has strong teams but this is an individual accolade.


Point taken.


----------



## Dubs (Jul 16, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> No doubt location and timing hurt the attendance in Vegas. A few other thoughts
> 1) It appeared a lot of SW girls who were previously in the USYNT pools (and still play ECNL) either did not get invited or did not accept/go to Vegas.
> 2) Some girls who are already committed did not see this event as necessary or attractive as in the past.
> 3) The DA stated bias towards picking girls from their league (whether or not that is the case) makes this event/program’s upside/importance less certain.
> ...


Agree with your points and would add one more.  Surf and Silverlakes going on at the same time.  My DD has been to 3 iD2 events already and would've probably been going to this one as well if not for Silverlakes.  Coach is not going to allow for most of their better players attend this event when the team needs them for the showcase (where there will be no doubt more scouts).  That's my guess as to why the list looks the way it does...


----------

